# SOUNDS OF THE 70's



## Harry Dresden (Apr 18, 2009)

we got the 60's....courtesy of Roomy.....thanx.....
so lets do some 70's.........

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNjbDIdEqas&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXz-UIaauqQ[/ame]


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-9F_z0B2TA&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLCaRM2YCuo&feature=PlayList&p=7AFAA44F258A85E6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=28[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_KFebLWpY0[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm9GbVO9qzU&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 18, 2009)

i so love this song....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_d_VJbYAfc[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 18, 2009)

1974:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4vDDRlATeI&feature=channel_page[/ame]


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmEBlrRRMBQ&feature=PlayList&p=012EFC0A8757AD60&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn (Apr 18, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm9GbVO9qzU&feature=channel





what, no Disco duck, no KC and the sunshine Band??!!




No you're right, Zep defined the 70s.    Along with Peter Frampton, admit it you still have a copy of Frampton comes Alive.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 18, 2009)

bloody brilliant...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCBRohCCewM[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OgbAtASU6D4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OgbAtASU6D4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bww2prhAWEA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bww2prhAWEA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wqiDOuwUJxk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wqiDOuwUJxk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RaekgRtsTiQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RaekgRtsTiQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

This is the ultimate 70s song, the rebel amthem of an entire generation of kids.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-qcy0-7ngw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MDCbIhTa_w&feature=PlayList&p=F1EF976F01F0C880&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> bloody brilliant...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCBRohCCewM



as are these:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tI4Qel8qvW0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tI4Qel8qvW0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LeFlPxMTP24&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LeFlPxMTP24&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

This is one of the prettiest songs ever, nobody did ballads like the Moody Blues.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPLWBhNW3FM[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFypAB7nYGA[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MDC...F01F0C880&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7



What's so funny?  I like that song.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh3_SSZElXg&feature=channel_page[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

This is probaly my favorite early 70s song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7JNbd6XU14&feature=PlayList&p=BC5478D84888DA6B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswKeWhjaUc[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeaJNU9d5c4[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

Punk was born in the 70s, and teh ramones were the best at it

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMD7Ezp3gWc[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZMmV6xXYFw&feature=PlayList&p=56BEE8B8D1817AC2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvU5OiZcnBM[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1mCQKuvzCM[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Wrong thread, Gunny.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1RqyNdzbE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Said1 said:


> Wrong thread, Gunny.



My shit works everywhere ....


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

Said1 said:


> Wrong thread, Gunny.



Irrelevant.. Best KISS song ever written, hands down, bar none...


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

Said1 said:


> Wrong thread, Gunny.



still the best power ballad ever.

and released in 1976

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beth_(song)


----------



## Said1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Kiss never wrote a 'best' song.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen...the rolling stones.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNMxHGheWH0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Said1 said:


> Kiss never wrote a 'best' song.



Wrong.  Gene Simmons and Paul Stanley never wrote a "best."

Peter Criss was cool.


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

Said1 said:


> Kiss never wrote a 'best' song.



ooohhh... I get it now. lol.. you think it belongs on the hokey love song thread. 

i guess that depends on taste. i love "Beth".


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJhAyg2LTEk[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

We Remember Freddy, what a talent.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Ladies and gentlemen...the rolling stones.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNMxHGheWH0



Ack.  Phooey.  Stones blow large chunks.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

A true fav of mine, the song that showed saxaphone was still cool.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgbGaYTkkPU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

One of the only Zep songs I really, REALLY like..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svR3iXKTJvc[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/afBdFyE7PeE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/afBdFyE7PeE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9SgDoypXcI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Dis said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies and gentlemen...the rolling stones.
> ...



You're up for sale.


----------



## Said1 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5dpp2iCRwM[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



Hopefully my next owner comes with a better collection of music..


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/py3w5fttedA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/py3w5fttedA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

The 70s gave us great bands like Steve Miller

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zT4Y-QNdto[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMzoqpyUbhg[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Apr 18, 2009)

One hit wonders?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 18, 2009)

never mind the video on this....kind of geeky.....but Phil Keaggy is considered one of the premier rock guitarist.....solo at end is considered one of the better ones.....at that time, in the evolvement of the rock guitar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeizNK4JWNU[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

[youtube]object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcSBurP8yLs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcSBurP8yLs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

Hard to find a better ballad singer then Gordon lightfoot

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta0a3DFUU0Y[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

jillian said:


> [youtube]object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcSBurP8yLs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcSBurP8yLs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



I can play that quite well on Guitar Hero.


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

debbie harry was the coolest woman on the planet 

[youtube]object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/74xiXRxkKxc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/74xiXRxkKxc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 18, 2009)

Said1 said:


> One hit wonders?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o



 they got lots of airplay,with this one being their big one, 4 other songs i have,got played on FM Radio.....

never in my life
theme for an imaginary western
for yasgurs farm
nantucket sleigh ride.....all got lots of play on FM that i remember.....


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

Dis said:


> I can play that quite well on Guitar Hero.



i still so suck at that game. lol...


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

This bit of punk was the last of the 70s, released in december of 79.

We miss you Joe Strumer.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiVvA9YQpiI[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhhOmc2EtCA[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

jillian said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > I can play that quite well on Guitar Hero.
> ...



You think you suck now?  Try Ozzy - Crazy Train & Mr. Crowley.  

Christ.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

More Boz Skaggs, my favorite song from him

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s8l75Oxf1U[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Dis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



And hopefully my next possession comes with an appreciation for music.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> The 70s gave us great bands like Steve Miller
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zT4Y-QNdto



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW32D_Y4Bhg&feature=PlayList&p=8FF6A8498644E62E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

jillian said:


> [youtube]object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcSBurP8yLs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcSBurP8yLs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



VIOLATION!!!  That's 80s.


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Your last possession had an appreciation for music...until said owner threw in some other crap and tried to pass it off as music. Then said possession put her foot down, and said no.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Dis said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



try learning to play an actual guitar.  Geez ...


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

Blame Jill, she got me on the Boz Skaggs kick. Always liked this one, a very cool album too.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkZGAscEdLw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Dis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Translation: said possession is a loser.


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I already do.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhjYbfK9vrk[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



All that just cuz overall the Stones suck?  Daaaaaaaamn. 

Pfft!  Hater.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

jillian said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Cool.


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Actually, I am. Tis fun!


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Dis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



You're the hater.  You don't appreciate one of the most prolific rock bands ever, that's YOUR malfunction, sis.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXwPLovHekw&feature=PlayList&p=7BAF984CD13EC10A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=10[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RTWzsGO4Zc[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

Billy Joel's 'The stranger' album was huge, Anthony's song (moving out) was the best song from it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ3gyp5zFss[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Bah.  There's better bands out there, and there's worse bands out there.  There's probably 3 songs by them I can say I like, which given their entire career ain't saying much...


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RTWzsGO4Zc



Song #1 of 3 that's good...


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAqtsNWkpUk[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th47siid6_k[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0jyKabLHVc[/ame]

Ok, make that 4 I *really* like..  The rest...well...


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

Wouldn't be the 70s without plenty of tull

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMHUln4sIgg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2009)

Let's not forget EZ's favorite band:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_xLkmQcTdY[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Wouldn't be the 70s without plenty of tull



boy music.


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

Dis said:


> Ok, make that 4 I *really* like..  The rest...well...



wanna go for 5? you can't not like this one:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/usEcJwrNHAg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/usEcJwrNHAg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 18, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Let's not forget EZ's favorite band:



Floyd rocks.  Period.


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

jillian said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, make that 4 I *really* like..  The rest...well...
> ...



Scroll back a page.  Gunny posted that one, and that was the first of the 4 that I said I liked...

(And what is "boy" music?)


----------



## jillian (Apr 19, 2009)

Dis said:


> Scroll back a page.  Gunny posted that one, and that was the first of the 4 that I said I liked...
> 
> (And what is "boy" music?)



sorry 'bout that. missed it. but at least i was correct in concept. 

boy music is music that, as a general rule, appeals more to a male audience than a female audience... 

floyd (I HATE FLOYD... UNLISTENABLE).
sabbath
most heavy metal


----------



## Dis (Apr 19, 2009)

jillian said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Scroll back a page.  Gunny posted that one, and that was the first of the 4 that I said I liked...
> ...



WTF!  And Gunny put ME up for sale??!! 

Floyd rules.
Sabbath rules.
Most heavy metal rules.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

Eve said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not forget EZ's favorite band:
> ...



Well, that's gospel.  What's your point?


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 19, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



I have no point.

Just agreeing with you.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

jillian said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Scroll back a page.  Gunny posted that one, and that was the first of the 4 that I said I liked...
> ...





See?  There you go.  Just when I think there's hope for you.  If you weren't so conservative and would spark up a number an listen to some Animals with the stereo headphones on you might lighten up a bit.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...



me and Floyd go WAY back.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 19, 2009)

Early 70s ballad, Tod Rundgren's hello it's me

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsezr0qiFIc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

Dis said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Okay, you're BOTH up for sale.  Feel better now?


----------



## Dis (Apr 19, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



  I'll likely be better appreciated elsewhere, since of the two of us, I *obviously* have the better taste in music.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtAlzo_pqys[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 19, 2009)

More Steve miller, another fav:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CXFSRu7nNk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZVzH5yBFQA&feature=PlayList&p=3ADB111EACAD5CA8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=18[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsIrKjSM6Y[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 19, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...


----------



## Dis (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81eSIwsLcWg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfX-KSbfIz0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0lKmznjgfQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wKo_YF6GN4&feature=PlayList&p=1371AB650CA3B3D5&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 19, 2009)

Mark Knopfler is still one of my favorite guitar players.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SEULZIHru0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTCyO9MpGUM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDuYlRs9_Do[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Apr 19, 2009)

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wKo...0CA3B3D5&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs&feature=PlayList&p=9C51DC985AB03CD4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 19, 2009)

Boston's 'More then a feeling' was a monster hit in the mid 70s.

So long Brad delp, we remember you.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm_-sW4Vktw[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 19, 2009)

Can't be the 70s without Aerosmith

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYojs78Tf9Y[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Apr 19, 2009)

*cringes* I'm getting sold anyway, so laugh away (everyone else does), but I really liked this song...even as a little kid..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t30cX6OGO0U[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Boston's 'More then a feeling' was a monster hit in the mid 70s.
> 
> So long Brad delp, we remember you.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm_-sW4Vktw



Boston was cool.  Brad Delp was a tard.


----------



## Dis (Apr 19, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Can't be the 70s without Aerosmith
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYojs78Tf9Y



  Now that's one skinny lil scrawny dude I DO like.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 19, 2009)

Super 70s band cheap trick

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1oDJJJ3Z1E[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 19, 2009)

This song always reminds me of days gone by.

Chicago, saturday in the park

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTFD1C4tVIg[/ame]


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 19, 2009)

How in the hell has nobody posted this one:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Ux3-a9RE1Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Ux3-a9RE1Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 19, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Super 70s band cheap triick




boston and cheap trick both are awesome


can't link videos until I've had enough posts ...


----------



## Terry (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is a one hit wonder, anybody remember this one?  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg0BNTebcbY[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG I found this GEM!  LOL  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1MBUEBHzmo[/ame]


----------



## editec (Apr 19, 2009)

Speaking as "a boy in season in 197os " I gotta tell yas,_ THIS_ was my idea of _boys who like girls_ music from the 70s.​ 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1ArZEFwRsY[/ame]​ 
And my idea of 1970's music for girls who like boys (especially if those girls were strippers!) was 

this guy:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0I6mhZ5wMw[/ame]​I'm convinced that man can hit notes so low only whales and women's uteruses can hear them.​


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 19, 2009)

could not find them playing this in their prime....still sounds good...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nTVugYetPg[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 19, 2009)

this band and the Allman Bros. were the 1st dual lead guitar bands....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeY9IRnVmk8[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 19, 2009)

editec said:


> Speaking as "a boy in season in 197os " I gotta tell yas,_ THIS_ was my idea of _boys who like girls_ music from the 70s.



yes, you hadda go there... 

a good part of the soundtrack of my pre-teen and teen life was disco... and the song that started it all (which I'm sure makes all the dead vs. disco folk cringe):

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/44pYL9-XOW0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/44pYL9-XOW0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

now where are all the songs from Saturday Night Fever?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 19, 2009)

Michael Schenker...Ya Vol.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blvnoao1WO0&feature=PlayList&p=64B9076A4E852A84&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5xl9EiGMwE[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Apr 19, 2009)

jillian said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kiss never wrote a 'best' song.
> ...



Bingo, boingo.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 21, 2009)

Not any mention of ELP?  How did you spend your 70's?  BTW, these boys did long hair right, especially Lake.

These guys are simply the best.  Check out 3 min. into the first video - Palmer has a 4+ minute drum solo.  Unbelievable.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeQsZOQqO6I[/ame]

1973 Brain Salad Surgery session.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2-fBu1tRso[/ame]

Emerson solo, circa 1997.  Can you do this?  Me either. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2mr8Um06Mo&feature=related[/ame]

Nobody has a voice like Lake.  Beautiful.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7PQKDq2_Gg[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoxHGxQw9ws[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 21, 2009)

i saw these guys Zoom at about 73-74 Anaheim Convention Center.....Quad Sound System ....dam great concert...Palmers drums rose up and rotated while he was playing....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 21, 2009)

here is the Thin Lizzy i saw.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8ZGXBSnFp8[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 21, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> i saw these guys Zoom at about 73-74 Anaheim Convention Center.....Quad Sound System ....dam great concert...Palmers drums rose up and rotated while he was playing....



Yeah these guys are the best.  I've seen them three times and am going to see Emerson at a small, local venue near me in June.  I can't wait!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 22, 2009)

here is another great band........

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjXD0NjZkww&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 22, 2009)

From 1973:



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wTXv9KPWeg[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 22, 2009)

A band I forgot to add, from 1978 'The Cars'

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hwE0slNd3Y[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 22, 2009)

Before he went nuts, micheal Jackson was the front boy for teh Jackson five.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYx3BR2aJA4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 22, 2009)

John Sabastion had an improbale hit with a theme song from a TV show.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVS3WNt7yRU[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 22, 2009)

Since Jill says i don't post enough Disco, this was the biggest song in 77, the Bee gees stayin alive.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCAjmuA1HDk[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 22, 2009)

good stuff. john travolta's walk down 3rd ave eating the two slices of pizza together... quintessential brooklyn.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 22, 2009)

And I STILL like that movie Jill.

Did you know that one of his dance partners in the film is Fran Dresher, famous as 'the Nanny?'


----------



## jillian (Apr 22, 2009)

I do remember that... and I still like that movie, too.

now check this one out.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/02IA724e2xU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/02IA724e2xU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 22, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> And I STILL like that movie Jill.
> 
> Did you know that one of his dance partners in the film is Fran Dresher, famous as 'the Nanny?'



She was also in "Spinal Tap!"


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Xql99I1VSdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jillian (Apr 22, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ra7_60iwpk8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ra7_60iwpk8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]cDAkbmeMyEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]UDs3qPFkAj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]b0bRdGdAzeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jillian (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey, Xeno...

do you remember this one? 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HAcZUwp6LoQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HAcZUwp6LoQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]VohubM8Hls4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]98P-gu_vMRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Puuj8kx1AaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sitarro (Apr 23, 2009)

The best from Finland, 1978, the dance choreography is unequaled today...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPnGPIMUnus"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPnGPIMUnus[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Apr 23, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> this band and the Allman Bros. were the 1st dual lead guitar bands....



Ahhhh, Neil Young and Steven Stills in Southern Man, Carlos Santana and Neal Schon on Santana's third album........ guitar duels were happening all over.


I couldn't find a video but this is the audio of Toussaint L'Overture where  Santana and Neil Schon go nuts together. I saw them do this at the L.A. Coliseum on my 17th birthday a year before the album came out......... as good as it gets! At 3:30 Santana starts with Schon coming in at 4:19. Santana comes back in at 4:28 then Schon at 4:55. At 5:09 Santana takes over and finishes it off...... very high energy.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIo33-bX3wk&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIo33-bX3wk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I couldn't find a version of Southern Man from the seventies but I did find this from nearly the seventies..... September 14,1969 Big Sur....... Down By The River. You've got Young and Stills going at it with Crosby throwing in a little shit here and there while doing all of the strumming. I remember seeing this at the theater and thinking that it just didn't get much cooler than these guys.

[ame="tp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jxs0ybnsEQ&feature=related"]tp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jxs0ybnsEQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 23, 2009)

I posted several Yes videos the other day; guess I forgot to hit the 'submit' button.   My fav Yes song:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvPyT-YGUIg[/ame]

Here's a slightly different take on Long Distance Run Around:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJi7FqTW-II[/ame]


X already got Round About.  

Love these guys; they take me back.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 23, 2009)

Just gonna say  . . . I HATE disco.  I hated it then and I hate it now.  I thought SNF was stupid and John Travolta looked gay.  Polyester suits and  . . . . disco was dancing???   Uh, NO.  Nothing I liked about it.  I don't associate it with the 70's (for me).  The long-haired bands are what I think of for that era.  Guess I'm a disco denier!


----------



## editec (Apr 23, 2009)

one of the BEST sounds of the 70s?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6gD_CwF5YM[/ame]

Another kick ass 70's tune?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrBx6mAWYPU[/ame]

One of my all time favorite jazz-o-funkic numbers? Herbie Hancock's "_Hang up Your Hangups_" of course!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjXmbSBTD4[/ame]

Incidetnly, this is NOT a great version of this tune.

The best version is the ALBUM version one find on the Headhunters album...not avilable on youtube, I guess.


----------



## editec (Apr 23, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Just gonna say . . . I HATE disco. I hated it then and I hate it now. I thought SNF was stupid and John Travolta looked gay. Polyester suits and . . . . disco was dancing??? Uh, NO. Nothing I liked about it. I don't associate it with the 70's (for me). The long-haired bands are what I think of for that era. Guess I'm a disco denier!


 

I ALSO hated disco ...at first.

But as I started dancing to it I grew to appreciate the best of it.

Or maybe it was just all those drugs I snorted in the bathroom.

Either way, the disco scene was fun IF you danced.

For one thing if you can dance well?

You get more tail than a ladies' bar-room toilet seat.


----------



## jillian (Apr 23, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Just gonna say  . . . I HATE disco.  I hated it then and I hate it now.  I thought SNF was stupid and John Travolta looked gay.  Polyester suits and  . . . . disco was dancing???   Uh, NO.  Nothing I liked about it.  I don't associate it with the 70's (for me).  The long-haired bands are what I think of for that era.  Guess I'm a disco denier!



Say what you really think, ZB.


----------



## sitarro (Apr 23, 2009)

editec said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Just gonna say . . . I HATE disco. I hated it then and I hate it now. I thought SNF was stupid and John Travolta looked gay. Polyester suits and . . . . disco was dancing??? Uh, NO. Nothing I liked about it. I don't associate it with the 70's (for me). The long-haired bands are what I think of for that era. Guess I'm a disco denier!
> ...



I refused to do Disco. In fact, living in south Louisiana at the time(Lafayette, not that dump New Orleans), you could find live dance music almost every night.......... Cajun Swing or Two Step. I went to Jay's Lounge and Cock Pit every Friday and Saturday night to dance to a variety of bands from Austin and around Louisiana. Asleep At The Wheel, The Fabulous Thunderbirds, Marcia Ball, Clifton Chenier and local bands like Couteau or The Red Beans and Rice Review........ while they played in front, the cock fights were going on in the back...... Brutal stuff. The Oak floors had rice shucks thrown on them and the beats were perfect for Cajun Swing(basically a dirty, nasty Jitterbug)........ that was my specialty, never liked Two Step. I wore out a lot of soles of cowboy shit kickers even thought my hair was down below my shoulders and I consumed a wide variety of drugs...... the shit kickers were the best thing to wear for dancing. I also didn't drive a pickup, I had a custom built Triumph Spitfire and later a Mud Killer CJ5 Jeep, always with the top off...... basically a contradiction of stereotypes.
On Wednesday nights, a bunch of us white kids from USL would frequent a black bar named Laissez Le Bon Ton Roulez(Let The Good Times Roll). The Red Beans And Rice Review would play and they were the best, a lot of original songs and Van Morrison that was adapted to the perfect beat for dancing..... Moon Dance was my favorite. The bar sold us Heinikens for 75 cents until they found out how much white people would pay, they jacked them up to 1.25 on Wednesdays. 
Yes, if you could dance, you wouldn't be going home alone, a lot of one nighters......... until the homosexual community brought us HIV and spread it around so quickly, that was the end of that fun.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 23, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > this band and the Allman Bros. were the 1st dual lead guitar bands....
> ...



the Allmans and Wishbone Ashes 1st LP's were in late 69.....Santanas 3rd was in 71.....S.Stills did not play guitar on After The Gold Rush which came out in 1970....a dual lead guitar according to rolling stones rock encyclopedia is 2 distinct guitar solos by 2 guitar players on just about every song.....the Allman Brothers Band and Wishbone Ash are the first bands that started doing this.....and everybody else doing it, came after.....


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 24, 2009)

Time for some southern rock, my favorite Alman bros tune:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x28jaeyX2s[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 24, 2009)

The most mind blowing Yes song of all, 'close to the edge.'

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iRcXsx2f98[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 24, 2009)

jillian said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Just gonna say  . . . I HATE disco.  I hated it then and I hate it now.  I thought SNF was stupid and John Travolta looked gay.  Polyester suits and  . . . . disco was dancing???   Uh, NO.  Nothing I liked about it.  I don't associate it with the 70's (for me).  The long-haired bands are what I think of for that era.  Guess I'm a disco denier!
> ...



  No way around it, I really hated the whole 'disco scene'!


----------



## jillian (Apr 24, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Really?!?!?!?! lol.. didn't get that from your post. 

S'okay, we can still be friends.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2009)

for the rockers......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD0N9P24LXs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 24, 2009)

A friend of mine years ago was Deney Terrio, he was the one who taught John Travolta how to dance for the Movie Dance Fever. Actaully Deney was suppose to start in that movie instead of John but the producers decided to go with a known instead of unknown. I lost touch with him through the years. I guess I'll shock him one day and call his radio show on Sirus. LOL 

Deney Terrio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They don't have listed a lot of things on this site...hrm maybe I should post some...LOL

We use to hang out at George's Steak House (part resturant and bar)  I was the disco queen he the king...but he was into a lot more than I was.  He was just a friend, I liked his best friend Steve at the time.  *laugh*  OK off now.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 24, 2009)

jillian said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



(in my best Palinese) -- 'you betcha!'


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 24, 2009)

Know what else is great about (almost) all of this music?  This will be our kids and grandkid's "old people music".  lol, _their_ kids should be so lucky!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2009)

i remember on the oldies station they played nothing but 50's stuff,now that is not played,instead we have 60's and 70's stuff......


----------



## Meister (Apr 24, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> i remember on the oldies station they played nothing but 50's stuff,now that is not played,instead we have 60's and 70's stuff......



Hell, you remember when they were playing the 40's music.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2009)

Meister said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > i remember on the oldies station they played nothing but 50's stuff,now that is not played,instead we have 60's and 70's stuff......
> ...



leave it to you to ruin an intelligent conversation......they had music in the 40's?......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2009)

The Blues Image....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBnBNZO3VSc[/ame]


----------



## del (Apr 24, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



even earlier.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dh93540ymaY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dh93540ymaY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2009)

another great Psyc tune.......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts0Y7uKtaAI[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 24, 2009)

del said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Oh I LOVE big band/swing music!!  My dad has everything; it's his generation.  He used to play poker with the guys once a month or so.  They'd take turns at each others houses.  When it was our turn he'd have Benny on full blast on a record player (in a beautiful cherry case; the speaker was the front of the case - it was probably the size of an end table but taller) and whistling away to it.  Whenever we had company he'd put his music on -- drove my mother nuts sometimes I think.  Aren't clarinets sweet? And you never hear xylophones anymore.  Thanks for posting this Del, reminds me of my childhood!


----------



## del (Apr 24, 2009)

my pleasure and thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 24, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> i remember on the oldies station they played nothing but 50's stuff,now that is not played,instead we have 60's and 70's stuff......



I think the 80s might be considered 'oldies' now.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone listen to Gentle Giant?  I swiped _Freehand_ from my brother and wore the thing out.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5nBTvwYEww[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMrYSTzqFI8[/ame]

lol, the 'Pong' sound in the beginning. This song was my fav from this album

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKrRY2BE0dA[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Me-CrOVdnA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

one of the first, if not the first,3 lead guitar bands....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk[/ame]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4ItqbXe5JE[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

the original Thin Lizzy....a power trio.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TehFZ38kt6o[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e89u4oFodqM[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

and of course this cult classic....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktOg7-vPx14&feature=PlayList&p=B40C84E3E210EE53&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 26, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e89u4oFodqM



Ah, The Kinks.   Really like them.  Saw them in concert once in Philly.  Went with friends, Red Rider (Lunatic Fringe) was the opening act.  We were outside waiting to go in when my one friend said 'crap, I wish I had brought the piano with me, c_ause I left my concert tickets on it_!!'  LOL  He flew home and was back in time for the Kinks.  Don't know how he manged the round trip home and back in like 45 mins.  It was 45 mins. one way from his house to the concert; guess he went 90mph the whole time.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

one of the finest.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sad_q-8Tmec[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

one of the tunes that kicked off the 70's....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAHODyEpm2w[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

saw these boys around this time....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_nwbTeIN4Y[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

real good live band......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYvckvAepYk[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH4Ij2uhe-o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 26, 2009)

MEATLOAF!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

Eve said:


> MEATLOAF!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck



You're late with that one.  I already posted it.  Cool-ass song.


----------



## Meister (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbPUzhWeeI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 26, 2009)

Gunny said:


> You're late with that one.  I already posted it.  Cool-ass song.



Ah - must've missed it.  But songs that awesome can get posted twice, right?

How about this one?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Tf2lQvDz0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmyaDrAzq6o&feature=PlayList&p=14B01A686EE57D4F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=29[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyYSoCAISD8&feature=PlayList&p=23512B3D960EC535&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=32[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 26, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lvl5Wv2HaaA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lvl5Wv2HaaA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

anyone remember Jimmie?


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDtnBPNh0rM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1XNVeni2gs[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 26, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y0TEa-Aa4sU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y0TEa-Aa4sU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y0TEa-Aa4sU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y0TEa-Aa4sU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



How ghey!


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 26, 2009)

and for the cowbell freaks

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yOvGa-8-Lns&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yOvGa-8-Lns&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UuyFbCNXk&feature=PlayList&p=1CF1AD90DBD15494&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=20[/ame]


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Apr 26, 2009)

Dunno if anyone's posted this, but I just recently found this, and holy fuck, what a song!!!!

[youtube]y-ZcBFeF1a0[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPeAL657lnk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfm-17pu6SQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

Heh ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0lKmznjgfQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbaISxK8QY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p48RzSzyMzk&feature=PlayList&p=3ADB111EACAD5CA8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=60[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 26, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Heh ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0lKmznjgfQ&feature=related



YIKES !


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Heh ...
> ...



My birthday song.  I have played this song on my birthday every year since 1980.  I have owned it on 8-track, cassette, vinyl and CD.  I fully expect anguille to steal them all now.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaqVQMeQyV4&feature=PlayList&p=1546BEB237DACC0F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=57[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Heh ...
> ...



Did I forget to dedicate that one to you?


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 27, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2yt090aEu4[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 27, 2009)

Eve said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2yt090aEu4



Ted Nugent was the first concert I never went to.  We didn't have tickets and couldn't get any there.  It was the first time I got high though  . . .


----------



## Dis (Apr 27, 2009)

Gunny said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 27, 2009)

the poor mans Deep Purple....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfldLLadNWk[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 27, 2009)

[ame]http://tr.youtube.com/watch?v=xVI_IJkG4-8[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 27, 2009)

this helped kick off the 70's.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyU4C06jcGY&feature=PlayList&p=CC5EDC2443E4E3B6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=52[/ame]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Meister said:


> http://tr.youtube.com/watch?v=xVI_IJkG4-8



I met these guys at Boyd Music Store in Little Rock.  I had heard the song and they showed me how to play it.  They gave me an autographed card which is probably in a landfill somewhere.


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Gunny said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



I have never heard this song before, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 27, 2009)

i dont know if anyone posted this classic tune yet....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk&feature=PlayList&p=87CEEBEF429C2A07&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2009)

gary wrights first band....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ6c4FMJKis[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 29, 2009)

circa 1971

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlOh4N0rWVg[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 30, 2009)

another QMS classic....1970

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAHODyEpm2w[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 30, 2009)

great King Curtis Sax solo on this one.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPEjF3LSM64[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 30, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHxpy7O004s&feature=PlayList&p=B7B0DFEFC340FB29&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=25[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 30, 2009)

The late great freddy mercury & Queen

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi0s19M2mN4[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 30, 2009)

a lost classic from 1970

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkDw3CMwL5c[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYKYka-PNt0[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVOoVnQlcwQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (May 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jxX2aZtVXQ&feature=PlayList&p=8792E3384E3F19FA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=43[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (May 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWWGbDTsBEk&feature=PlayList&p=A3FC0BB200B1B74C&index=0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (May 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qywjewBMaaY&feature=PlayList&p=8D229763870C1A55&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (May 1, 2009)

The Police hit it big in the late 70s, their first hit was 'Roxanne'

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3kG-7I_Y6k[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (May 1, 2009)

One of my favorite songs, the Knack with 'My Sharona'

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVdnqEyToqg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVCRgI2Ld7U[/ame]   


This one you have to give a minute but it's pretty funny too ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvsYE3VBlOU[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 1, 2009)

another lost classic.....great guitar work by Glenn Schwartz.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20HmSomEHZ0[/ame]


----------



## Meister (May 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR5Qo4Pnc94[/ame]


----------



## Meister (May 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqP3wT5lpa4[/ame]


----------



## jillian (May 2, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> The Police hit it big in the late 70s, their first hit was 'Roxanne'
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3kG-7I_Y6k



great great song. the first time i ever heard it was when i went to see The Secret Policeman's Other Ball in 1982 or 1983 ... Sting was alone on a blackened set and sounded like something from another planet. Amazing.


----------



## jillian (May 2, 2009)

We heard this one when we were eating lunch today. It made me laugh.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bo-qweh7nbQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bo-qweh7nbQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 2, 2009)

from 1970.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gR7nWEQpzmU[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 3, 2009)

kinda shitty video.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c[/ame]


----------



## Meister (May 3, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaUUK2_ED70[/ame]


----------



## Vel (May 4, 2009)

I swear I think Gunny has my entire record collection except for this one. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY6lXA-QPYc[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 4, 2009)

a great underrated album.....from 1972...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXz-UIaauqQ[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 5, 2009)

great cover.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7mf2fJAWJo[/ame]


----------



## Meister (May 5, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uueO8BQGLDo[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (May 6, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkPRMJZOT2Q[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 6, 2009)

aint nothing like a little FOGHAT in the morning....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI_OVbvTgp8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (May 6, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgGNZYR5QM[/ame]

a good traveling song....


----------



## Meister (May 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CNzC3-Lv9g[/ame]


----------



## Meister (May 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfj0_IBMfGQ[/ame]


----------



## del (May 8, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9Y0x1jLkLg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9Y0x1jLkLg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del (May 8, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0L1hD5OlPtw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0L1hD5OlPtw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del (May 8, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ql0IB1zv2MA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ql0IB1zv2MA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 9, 2009)

from 77....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq69bnLIH58[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 9, 2009)

from 71....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwircEDCss8[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2009)

I love that Neil Diamond song...here's another two I love 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksqTh1Fbxw0[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 10, 2009)

FROM 76....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEvktMyMkQo[/ame]


----------



## Lucklaster (May 10, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpprOGsLWUo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpprOGsLWUo[/ame]

Elvis Ciostello  - -Pump it Up


----------



## Lucklaster (May 10, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjEuws9-HTM&feature=PlayList&p=C01EDC15B0E693D9&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=20"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjEuws9-HTM&feature=PlayList&p=C01EDC15B0E693D9&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=20[/ame]


xtc - -Statue of Liberty


----------



## Meister (May 10, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGj4P9bzYqg[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 11, 2009)

from 1971.....great guitar intro.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlOh4N0rWVg[/ame]


another good intro....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcp66hYmLzg&feature=PlayList&p=EB7BBB77AC4D6F9A&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (May 31, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47u75gjirX8]YouTube - Every Which Way But Loose: Eddie Rabbit - Every Which Way But Loose[/ame]


----------



## del (May 31, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/22MRGWnPPIU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/22MRGWnPPIU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon (Jun 2, 2009)

Getting repeats now, I see some of the songs i posted reposted.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxoM6trtZE]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie /City of New Orleans[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N01ShS2Bumo]YouTube - Damn Yankees - Cat Scratch Fever Live[/ame]  




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qbSTATrnWI[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Jun 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU]YouTube - Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Jun 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyL2vAUVOM0&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Time[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Jun 14, 2009)

Black Sabbath - Paranoid

[youtube]NZyVZFJGX5g[/youtube]


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjAPoN8qs0Q]YouTube - That Smell...Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtsoiB1EeWs[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B7bVD_DkM4]YouTube - You're So Vain[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jun 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_DV54ddNHE]YouTube - Billy Preston - Nothing from nothing 1975[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Jun 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I8wRw-ublM]YouTube - The Electric Prunes - Get Me To The World On Time[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Jun 18, 2009)

Meister said:


> YouTube - The Electric Prunes - Get Me To The World On Time



I'm not even clicking on that.  That dude looks GHEY.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 19, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - The Electric Prunes - Get Me To The World On Time
> ...



No Gunny they are not ghey.  They are also not a 70's band ..late 60's

I saw em in concert..  they fuckin rocked...try this one..no pic 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRuEUX068qk]YouTube - Electric Prunes-I Had Too Much To Dream (Last Night)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc]YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD8ymBR2Ufo]YouTube - Cheap Trick - Surrender[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Jun 28, 2009)

Bay City Rollers- I Only Want To Be With You..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw_pHcKSUVI]YouTube - Bay City Rollers -- I Only Wanna Be With You (1976)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MKJin92wx8]YouTube - Boston - A Man I'll Never Be (audio only)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWtHEmVjVw8]YouTube - Video Killed the Radio Star[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4QkTvK2OEw]YouTube - Journey - Lights[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Jul 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrBDivsSe3k]YouTube - The Sweet - Ballroom Blitz[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce_Z9NuwVBY&feature=related]YouTube - George Harrison & Friends 1971 : "Jumpin' Jack Flash Medley"[/ame]

Leon Russell !!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYTSwGNLPsE]YouTube - Waylon Jennings - Ladies Love Outlaws[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5o_i4bOE_A]YouTube - Roberta Flack - Killing me softly with his song.flv[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 13, 2009)

Haven't heard this one in a long time.  Used to hear it frequently at the country bar I frequented.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGVnH39UzI8]YouTube - Strokin' Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 16, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYopkM1VKrc]YouTube - Diana Ross - I ain't been licked[/ame]


----------



## xsited1 (Aug 16, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB17uWuBrL0]YouTube - Kansas - "Carry On Wayward Son" 1976 Video[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2009)

Make It With You ~Bread

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYI7qs_G4SU]YouTube - Bread - Make it with you - David Gates[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Aug 24, 2009)

America......... Horse With No Name...........  smooth, white boy bass, nicely done live in 73, the year after I graduated from high school..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRY361U3A5Y&feature=related]YouTube - America - Horse With No Name [First UK Broadcast][/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ygH6prkcIs]YouTube - Fresh Air[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 17, 2009)

bumped, too good a thread to be buried


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW8S58CYQqs]YouTube - ted nugent cat scratch fever[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goxfNW27lWQ&NR=1]YouTube - Musique- In The Bush (1978) side B[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSzqROvEiUM]YouTube - Madleen Kane - Forbidden Love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Oct 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc_kDIWcDys]YouTube - Journey - Feeling That Way[/ame]


----------



## Vel (Oct 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55eQvRVzebQ]YouTube - Elton John - Philadelphia Freedom[/ame]


----------



## Vel (Oct 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDs55fZF9o4]YouTube - The Doobie Brothers - Black Water (SF, Cal, 1976)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0lKmznjgfQ[/ame]


----------

